# Health insurance increase of 1300 euro!?!



## Bolter (2 Mar 2014)

Hi guys 
I got notice that our laya health insurance is going from 2250 annualy to 3550 annually!! That's some increase so was looking for a better deal. 
We are two adults and four children and we had two adults on total health choice and four kids on health smart plan.
Have started looking at hia site again but it's a bit confusing.
Have vhi or Avivaabroad any offer for kids?
Snowb was great help to me last year.


----------



## Bolter (2 Mar 2014)

Just found that teachers plan select vhi have half price kids until March 9th. (May be useful to someone here) also 4th child goes free on vhi. 
 However glohealth better saver plan looks like a better deal even 2adults with 4 kids prices comes in at 2440. 
Would like some access to a hig tech hospital for day procedures. Has anyone any views on the better saver plan from glohealth?


----------



## Tammi (4 Mar 2014)

Ask laya about total health complete - same policy, lower price... check it out on hia.


----------



## Bolter (6 Mar 2014)

Laya total health complete comes in at 3128 for 2 adults and 4 kids. Glohealth saver is a lot more competitive I think at 2560. I can shave off even more if I go for a vhi plan one teacher plan select with me and 4 kids and let hubby on glohealth - looking at 2295 all in.


----------



## michaelm (6 Mar 2014)

aaa said:


> Just found that teachers plan select vhi have half price kids until March 9th. (May be useful to someone here) also 4th child goes free on vhi.


Nurses Plan Select seems to be the same as the Teachers Plan Select and that is only increasing by a few euro for kids (from half price).  VHI's Parents and Kids Excess and One Plan Family are also a handy price for kids.


----------



## Fedupwtbs (6 Mar 2014)

I would advise to stay clear of VHI. I have a policy with them and they are very difficult when it comes to paying out. My 6 month old son is not covered for gp visits. Just one example but crazy considering we pay 2500. Also my wife took him to 2 baby massgaes and i thought we were covered. Because the receipts were in her name and not mine as the main policy holder we were not covered. Unbelievable stuff. 9/10 they refuse receipt and give you a poor excuse.


----------

